# So I made an acrylic enclosure today



## poisoned (Sep 30, 2012)

And discovered it's doable. I used acetone for welding, because other stuff was unavailable to me and I got that pre cut sheets waiting for me and it turned out well. I got some of it spilled, so there are some smallish cloudy spots, but nothing really bad. The whole process required some patience and tools because of long curing time, but I'm happy with result and I'll definitely make more! This pic is a teaser, I'll show you more soon!







---------- Post added 09-30-2012 at 05:28 PM ----------

Oh, the cost and dimensions:
20x20x40 cm

cost: 20€ for sheets, I got hinges and clasp were for free and 5€ for 1l of acetone (I used less than 1dl)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Very awesome!  I tried making one with Aquarium grade silicone and it eventually started warping and coming apart...I may have to try the acetone approach as we seem to not have acrylic cement anywhere in town...


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 30, 2012)

Its pretty nice, what T are you putting in thayr?.


----------



## poisoned (Sep 30, 2012)

P. regalis inside:



Yeah, silicone doesn't really work with acrylic. acethone method is similar to acrylic cementing. You just have to fix everything in place before applying it and then wait for about an hour before going to next step. I also screwed up with lowest ventilation hole, it's too low so I had to refill it with hot glue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 30, 2012)

Cool, I have a p,reg as well they are nice, I still haven't handled mines because its super fast. I do like your setup I might do something like that for my Avic or P,reg sometime.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 30, 2012)

poisoned said:


> P. regalis inside:
> View attachment 108537
> 
> 
> Yeah, silicone doesn't really work with acrylic. acethone method is similar to acrylic cementing. You just have to fix everything in place before applying it and then wait for about an hour before going to next step. I also screwed up with lowest ventilation hole, it's too low so I had to refill it with hot glue.


So you put the acrylic together, and then apply acetone to the seem? Never heard of acetone being used like this. Will have to giv it a shot since I dont have local access to acrylic weld.


----------



## poisoned (Sep 30, 2012)

MarkmD said:


> Cool, I have a p,reg as well they are nice, I still haven't handled mines because its super fast. I do like your setup I might do something like that for my Avic or P,reg sometime.


I don't plan on handling it any time. I'm nervous enough when doing rehousing. 

This design is inspired by JamiesTarantulas.com but I couldn't find anything similar in Europe and shipping from US is too expensive, otherwise I'd probably buy one already made.

---------- Post added 09-30-2012 at 11:51 PM ----------




SamuraiSid said:


> So you put the acrylic together, and then apply acetone to the seem? Never heard of acetone being used like this. Will have to giv it a shot since I dont have local access to acrylic weld.


Actually, many solvents could be used like this, one of them also being formic acid. I used similar technique as described in this video: 
[YOUTUBE]9bcWPHnxjRk[/YOUTUBE]

Except I clamped pieces to wood using F-clamps before applying acethone and then waited for an hour between each glueing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Peter Parker (Oct 14, 2012)

Where did you purchase the hinges and locks?


----------



## poisoned (Oct 14, 2012)

I bought them from the same shop that sold me acrylic. I've also seen them on eBay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AaronCo2 (Oct 14, 2012)

Seeing this inspired me to try making some enclosures with acrylic. I can't believe it's that easy! Thanks for posting this. I also used acetone for the welding process, very strong, I built a similar jig for welding, used my c and f clamps and let sit for an hour or more, as I do little here then go to work etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longviewsteven (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------

